# Total Hip Replacement CPT Codes



## dslu2001@gmail.com (Sep 23, 2014)

help!


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Sep 24, 2014)

27130 for THR
-for partial hip replacement 27125
-revision codes 27132, 27134, 27137, 27138


----------

